# Feather Mites and Ivermectin/Dectomax



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (23 February 2019)

As the active ingredient of dectomax is an ivermectin derivative, has anyone tried an ivermectin only wormer to treat feather mites? My cob is suffering badly and I wondered if this is a possibility? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SEL (23 February 2019)

Feather mites cause M real problems every year - and dectomax does nothing. Not does frontline, flea spray or any of the usual options.

Last year I got an ivermectin wash for his legs which was fantastic. I've changed vets since and struggling to source a ready made wash so ive asked if they'll prescribe the active ingredient and I'll mix my own up.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (23 February 2019)

SEL said:



			Feather mites cause M real problems every year - and dectomax does nothing. Not does frontline, flea spray or any of the usual options.

Last year I got an ivermectin wash for his legs which was fantastic. I've changed vets since and struggling to source a ready made wash so ive asked if they'll prescribe the active ingredient and I'll mix my own up.
		
Click to expand...

 I'd love to know more about the wash you used. About 9 year ago with my old cob we used a mixture of dectomax and an oil that we applied to the horses legs over a few weeks - this really worked - but I have changed vets and it sounds a bit too off licence for my new vets to recommend.


----------



## SEL (23 February 2019)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			I'd love to know more about the wash you used. About 9 year ago with my old cob we used a mixture of dectomax and an oil that we applied to the horses legs over a few weeks - this really worked - but I have changed vets and it sounds a bit too off licence for my new vets to recommend.
		
Click to expand...

 As far as I can tell it's injectable panomec mixed with water and some glycerol type product. The stuff I got last year was pre-mixed already by the vets.

I'd clipped his feathers last year (v stressful even under sedation) so washing legs was easy, but apparently this stuff was developed for breeders who show so can't clip. 

The process is straightforward. Wash with a normal shampoo to get rid of grease, then one designed for fleas on dogs and finally sponge on the wash - and leave it on.

Interesting that you did pretty much the same with dectomax. Perhaps that can be my plan B!


----------



## _HP_ (23 February 2019)

I'm a pig oil and sulphur convert


----------



## LiberationSquare (23 February 2019)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			As the active ingredient of dectomax is an ivermectin derivative, has anyone tried an ivermectin only wormer to treat feather mites? My cob is suffering badly and I wondered if this is a possibility? Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Mites need to bite the doromectin to be killed. Spot on onlys work I.e dectomax or apotinor types


----------



## SEL (23 February 2019)

_HP_ said:



			I'm a pig oil and sulphur convert
		
Click to expand...

Sadly does nothing apart from give him beautifully soft feathers!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 February 2019)

My vet has said re feather mites - to use Ivermectin wormer: advice was to give THREE separate dosages, TWO weeks apart for each.

OR use Frontline spray, a dap in each heel. Or get a flea collar and fix one around each leg ....... I wasn't sure of that one, BUT he said it is a good way of ensuring continuity of protection. 

Purchased a mare last autumn and she's got really bad feather-mites. I tried the ivermectin treatment recently on her, but sadly it doesn't seem to have made much of a difference. 

Might go for the Frontline as a next step.


----------



## SEL (24 February 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			My vet has said re feather mites - to use Ivermectin wormer: advice was to give THREE separate dosages, TWO weeks apart for each.

OR use Frontline spray, a dap in each heel. Or get a flea collar and fix one around each leg ....... I wasn't sure of that one, BUT he said it is a good way of ensuring continuity of protection. 

Purchased a mare last autumn and she's got really bad feather-mites. I tried the ivermectin treatment recently on her, but sadly it doesn't seem to have made much of a difference. 

Might go for the Frontline as a next step.
		
Click to expand...

I've done all of that - inc flea collars - without any effect. If he wasn't such a nightmare with the clippers then I'd have his feathers off to see if that would help.


----------



## thedutchess (25 February 2019)

Get the injection is course of 3 cost around Â£52 for all, best thing i ever did then get some front line spray, i brought mine from the vets questioned why it had dog and cat on there but apparently its also ok for horses


----------



## w1bbler (27 February 2019)

Last year i had success with washing feathers using de-flea shampoo, followed by rubbing in neem oil, whole horse then treated with deosect. Did 3 times about 10 days apart. Not sure which bit was the solution,   but he now has lovely  itch  & scab free feathers which I'm mainaining with pig oil & sulphur (for anyone reading this, always patch test pig oil as some horses react badly)


----------



## Chappie (27 February 2019)

I'm currently tackling this with my part loan - previous 2 years managed to organise vet with owner to get injection course but really not easy to persuade to do, so trying topical treatment first.

The Frontline spray - can it be bought online? I googled and saw some available.

I'm not registered with the vets, being the part loaner.

So far washed legs with Dermoline - not easy, he's very bad with washing but if im careful and quick and have plenty readigrass, can do it.

I've cut the back feathers right back (don't think owner has noticed) - he doesn't want me to cut feathers off so have not touched front. Tearing my hair out every year over this 

White legs so got to be super careful with skin reactions.

Reading this reminded me ive still got a load of neem products, had forgotten they are good for parasites so might give them a go. Spray would be good though.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 February 2019)

unfortunately dectomax didn't knock the mites back at all the last time I had mine treated. I have used an ivermectin wormer but am wary of sequential ivermectin use because of  EGS, especially this time of year. Fipronil spot on and spray have really worked-fipronil spot on 3x at two weekly intervals with spray and have continued to spray every two weeks for the next 2 months. right now everything seems resolved but I treated both ponies despite one having no signs, and used this two prong approach because I was finding small patches of mites on his body between treating his legs before-one on his backside and one his chest on different occasions. I wonder if the Tritec14 I used last summer held them off so will be using it again this summer. Out of them all I think the fipronil spray has been the most useful.

neem is partly effective-more as a deterrent than a treatment, benzyl benzoate will also do it but not on raw skin. Patch test everything, some horses also react to neem. some countries have been using rosemary against mites and I tried a rosemary and neem shampoo last summer.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 February 2019)

I tried everything - pig oil, lotions, potions, droppers, mouthwash etc - until I finally tried the injection, which worked immediately and has lasted for over a year.


----------



## SEL (27 February 2019)

Chappie said:



			I'm currently tackling this with my part loan - previous 2 years managed to organise vet with owner to get injection course but really not easy to persuade to do, so trying topical treatment first.

The Frontline spray - can it be bought online? I googled and saw some available.

I'm not registered with the vets, being the part loaner.

So far washed legs with Dermoline - not easy, he's very bad with washing but if im careful and quick and have plenty readigrass, can do it.

I've cut the back feathers right back (don't think owner has noticed) - he doesn't want me to cut feathers off so have not touched front. Tearing my hair out every year over this 

White legs so got to be super careful with skin reactions.

Reading this reminded me ive still got a load of neem products, had forgotten they are good for parasites so might give them a go. Spray would be good though.
		
Click to expand...

You can buy various flea sprays easily but I have a feeling frontline is either prescription or you need to provide a dog's details. If you've got a friend with a dog.... You can get the spot on de-flea stuff easily though.


----------



## Beausmate (2 March 2019)

I have had great success with the Dectomax and neem washes on clipped legs.  I have also had good results with the ivermectin wash.  If you use a wash, be sure to go right up the whole leg and along the belly.  Apparently the mites transfer when the horse lies down and just reinfect the legs later on.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2019)

[QUOTE="Beausmate, post: 13952389, member: 52  If you use a wash, be sure to go right up the whole leg and along the belly.  Apparently the mites transfer when the horse lies down and just reinfect the legs later on.[/QUOTE]

This is very good advice.  I used all sorts of potions etc including jab, which did help.  However, the real break through came when we clipped to the skin (surgical blades), I do keep her clipped out as she is a maxi cob, but obviously not to the skin with normal A2 blades.  All 4 legs, her belly, armpits and groin. Frontline was then rubbed in on all the clipped areas.  That was back in August and she is still comfortable now.  I use a basic E42 cream on her mallenders and keep legs clipped.


----------



## Chappie (3 March 2019)

Brilliant advice on here as usual!
Chappie's not showing signs of irritation since I washed legs but not stopping there, not convinced they're gone; going to get the spot on treatment next week; an experienced owner who used to be at the yard has also recomended it to me.
The owner has 3 dogs so the frontline spray could possibly be obtained that way but slow to help so I'd rather do it myself if possible.
I get eczema so know how awful it is to feel itchy 
I've used neem in the past but did 24 hr patch test before applying, as it was last year.


----------



## Chappie (3 March 2019)

Hoping someone can kindly advise me further on Spot-On treatments, as have realised these can be purchased easily online - did some more research too but scared of doing the wrong thing - do you think Effipro Spot On for extra large dogs would be a good choice, does anyone use that? Sold in packs of four, which would be ideal if using one for each leg!
Should I try a bit on one leg first incase of a reaction?
Thanks, if anyone can offer advice!


----------



## SEL (3 March 2019)

I did the frontline spot on for large dogs on M - but he has tree trunk legs. They come in packs of 3 which is unhelpful for a 4-legged horse.

I seem to remember when I first used it I did do one leg first in case he reacted.


----------



## Chappie (3 March 2019)

Thank you SEL, yes four would be ideal! 
I'm going to do a bit more research tomorrow but ideally order too. Also saw Frontline spray online so will get some of that too.
Defo only trying one leg first!


----------

